# 125 all male hap/peacock finished.



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Finally finished messing with my 125. Added a few java fern and java moss, with a few larger granite rocks from local landscaper. Just waiting on another order from Bluegrass and the project is complete....for now lol.








Full tank shot








Middle








Right








Left








Before

Stocking as of now.
N.Venustus 6"
N.Polystigma 3"
C. Borleyi 3"
C. Azureus 3.5"
O. Lithobates Dowme 3.5"
White Knight Ahli 3"
A. Huersi 3"
A. Sunshine peacock 2.5"
A. Eureka Red 2"
A. Strawberry Red 2.25"
C. Moorii 2.25"
Protomelas juvie of some sort 2.25"
O. Lithobates Z-rock 2"
OB peacock


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Like the big rocks, light contrasting with the dark bottom and back.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Tank looks real nice and colorful.

My only suggestion would be to remove some rocks for some more swimming space. Looks more like a scape for mbuna.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

@chiroken. Thanks. I had slate at first but the fish were getting scratched too often so I found some "boulders"

@Iggy. I do agree to a certain extent lol. I have a few mbuna in there (yellow labs, Callainos, and red top fuelleborni). But I noticed the few times I moved things around that my venustus and z-rock loved whenever I had caves in the mix. Plus I want some of the juvies to have a spot to feel comfortable until the get a little larger. The couple of 2 inchers in there could potentially be a lunchable for my 6.5" venustus.

On another note. What do you think is a good number for stocking? I have a cascade 1500, ac 110, and fluval 304 for filtration. Was thinking of adding another 8-12 then leaving it alone


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Just added some more males.

Super vc-10
Taiwan Reef
Blue Ahli
D. Compressiceps
N. Fusco
S. Eupterus
Frontosa (Fiancé's pick)

Pics coming soon!!!


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

After some time away and few new additions I decided to post a video instead of my terrible droid photos. I have added a C. Trewavasae Mloto Likomo, A. Lwanda, P.Tangerine Tiger, A. Stuartgranti Ngara Flametail, A. Baenshi, and A. Kandeense. The last three I ordered 3 of each unsexed, and of the 9 total it is looking like 6 out of 9 are males. (fingers crossed) If there are any in the video that can be elaborated on please do. Thanks Guys.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Never been a fan of dark sand.. but lately seeing some nice scapes done with it that are changing my mind.. :thumb:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nic tank!

What were the 'not sure' fish sold as?


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks skurj

In regards to the unidentified, most if not all were part of a mixed hap/peacock package with the option for majority males instead of 50/50 from a site vendor. The fish I described as jakes haven't really shown any major changes in color since arriving so I'm using pics I have seen online to try and get an idea. The one protomelas I believe is a P.Insignus? I wasn't sure if he was a male until about 2 weeks ago when I noticed blue beginning to show in his face and upper half of the body.

The dark brown guy is truly the mystery. His lip and bottom of his head is showing a lot of blue and his dorsal is about 2/3 orange. Body has faint striping. Beyond that I just can't put a finger on him. I sent a pic to the vendor and his opinion was lithobates. And with the o.lithobates I do have, I'm wondering if he is a z-rock as his dorsal has a pencil thin line of orange. He is developing some yellow in the dorsal but it is faint and only in the rear. Besides that I think I have the rest of the tank "figured out" lok


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

And BTW, thanks Iggy


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Nobody have any ideas?

Also the A.Lwanda at about 3:38 mark. Male or female. Its about 2.5-3"


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

the fish around about 1:40 looks to be a jake type as well. just like anything time will tell and removing sid would probably help, but many of your fish have a ton of growing to do. my tangerine tiger didn't start showing any color until it was around 4 inches. nice looking tank the compressiceps is awesome.


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

I can't say that your wrong as I have no clue as to what type of fish he is. Some have said a German red variant, which would fall into the Jake category??? I'm not sure. And a day after I posted the video I did remove Sid and it kind of calmed things down. My Lithobates and C.Azureus seemed to fill in that void. But as of last night when I came home I noticed a few changes.

The borleyi has a very pronounced bit of white along the tips of the dorsal and his face is really blue now. Before I could only see the blue if I shined my light in the tank. 
My Azureus is a darker but more vibrant blue as well and his three spots aren't visible, only 3 vertical bars. His dorsal seems to have a thin layer of black or a very dark blue between the white and lighter blue. All this happened in a 24 hour period which gives credence to your words exactly ws812. "Just like anything time will tell". I am very excited on the changes I see taking place in the last day or so. Makes me feel like I've been doing something right ya know?


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

Some updates on the fellas. Sorry for the blurriness.

O. Litho
















C.Azureus
















Dragons blood









Albino Ruby Red









C.Trewavasae Likoma juvie









P. Milomo VC-10 (top middle)









P. Taeniolatus Steveni Imperial Tangerine Tiger juvie
















A. German Red???









D. Compressiceps hunting fry









S. Fryeri juvie








A. Lwanda juvie


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

C.Borleyi









N. Fuso juvie









Some type of Jake









Frontosa


----------

